# First time verticutter



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks to @concretestorm for helping with verticutting my whole lawn. Pictures here are before and after the cut. So I had a lot of dead and live stolons that made up for most of my lawn. When we cut the lawn, it exposed a lot of the ground. And So you know, this is a sod lawn. Now that it's been nearly stripped, I need some experienced suggestions on what to do next. Oh, and I put out Lescos 15-15-15 fertilizer on my lawn which is about 5,200 sqft and it covers 7,500 sq ft. So, any opinions from people who have had this done would be great.
Thanks


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Fert + Water + Time

You already got the fert down. I'd give it 1/2" of water every 3-4 days. Might take a little longer to recover with the days getting shorter but being in south Texas you have a long growing season.

Out of curiosity what was the HOC and what did you take it down to?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Fert + Water + Time
> 
> You already got the fert down. I'd give it 1/2" of water every 3-4 days. Might take a little longer to recover with the days getting shorter but being in south Texas you have a long growing season.
> 
> Out of curiosity what was the HOC and what did you take it down to?


Thanks. I wasn't sure exactly how much water to provide, every day, every other day, my normal cycle etc.

My mower for the longest time was at 2", but in that picture before I verticut it, it was at 1.5". As for taking it down, are you talking about the height of verticutting?? Or the height when I scalped it? Scalped I went to .5"


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I assumed verticutting was at or near ground level. I was just curious what you finished your scalp at.

Watering all depends on your soil type and how long it can hold water. You don't want the grass to be stressing looking for water. The roots and rhizomes are still there so I wouldn't go too overboard with the water.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I assumed verticutting was at or near ground level. I was just curious what you finished your scalp at.
> 
> Watering all depends on your soil type and how long it can hold water. You don't want the grass to be stressing looking for water. The roots and rhizomes are still there so I wouldn't go too overboard with the water.


I typically water twice per week at around .5" each watering. So in your opinion stick with my current watering schedule which is Wednesday and Saturday?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Glad to see that someone from the forums was able to give you a hand, and you got some face time. It's always nice to talk shop with someone who has the same interest as you; it's even better when they have the tools you need to get the job done.

I'll echo what J_nick said, fert + water + time. You just beat the hell out of the yard, so it's going to take a bit of time for the plants to get their leaves growing again, just be sure that your yard is getting adequate irrigation. This would be a good time to do an audit on your system, making sure that you're getting adequate coverage, and that you're putting enough water down. I'm assuming you have an irrigation gauge/tuna can?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I agree Colonel K0rn, it's great to meet someone on these forums.

I've done the tuna test and know how much water to run with my irrigation system. Only problem is zone 6 doesn't come out when I was flagging the heads, so those need to be addressed and need someone to come out and fix them.

I was scared during the process because I didn't know how good or bad it was supposed to look when done. Yes my yard was green, but I had a bunch of thatch and old stolens underneath all that grass and it wasn't growing tall or really filling in. I'm hoping I have enough time to get it going again.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, it Seems like the fertilizer you applied might be mostly fast release fertilizer. If that's the case I would apply another .5lbs of nitrogen, preferably the same stuff you just applied in 2 weeks. When using fast release, it's best to use split application. I try to use .25lbs of nitrogen weekly when I'm trying to recover after verticutting/aerating.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Should I use the whole bag again or no more than half the bag?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I also have a bag of merlargonite sitting around... Should I wait longer for that as well?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Should I use the whole bag again or no more than half the bag?


The bag you used will put out 1.44lbs of nitrogen per 1k sqft. Which is more than you need per application. Lay out 1/3 of the bag in two weeks. Should yield 2 more applications after that with 2 week intervals.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I also have an old problem that's come back. Armadillos are digging up my yard again. They've been gone for a few weeks now probably from the combination from the hurricane rain we got in Austin and spreading out bug and grub killer... But they are back again and it sucks ***. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I also have an old problem that's come back. Armadillos are digging up my yard again. They've been gone for a few weeks now probably from the combination from the hurricane rain we got in Austin and spreading out bug and grub killer... But they are back again and it sucks @ss. Any ideas would be great.


Man, your luck is running like mine with this renovation. :x 
I had an issue with armadillos in my yard, and there's a couple of solutions. Solution 1 would be to remove the food source, and that is kind of the nuclear option. If you spray insecticide, it's going to kill off most/all of the insects in your yard, and the ground. The option I went with was pretty quick, and that was to use Bifenthrin, and I used it in a liquid form. After I sprayed it, my yard was pretty much a desolate wasteland. No bugs at all. Still working great.

Option 2 would be to set some traps, or camp out with a .22 LR.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > I also have an old problem that's come back. Armadillos are digging up my yard again. They've been gone for a few weeks now probably from the combination from the hurricane rain we got in Austin and spreading out bug and grub killer... But they are back again and it sucks @ss. Any ideas would be great.
> ...


So, that spray will kill the grass too???


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

No, Bif won't harm your turf just the insects


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Got it, thanks


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

As far as watering, should I stick to my wed and Saturday watering of about .5" per day or add another day since I stressed the heck out of it?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> As far as watering, should I stick to my wed and Saturday watering of about .5" per day or add another day since I stressed the heck out of it?


I would shorten the cycle, and increase the frequency until you see the grass rebound, then change back to your current schedule, adjusting for rainfall.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Is this it?I read rhatbits for ants, but are there some for what we are talking about as well?? Man it destroyed my yard again lastnight. Really bad.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Is this it?I read rhatbits for ants, but are there some for what we are talking about as well?? Man it destroyed my yard again lastnight. Really bad.


Something similar, but this is the product that I used. The cool thing about this stuff is that you can spray all around the house, to kill roaches, crickets, spiders, ants. You name it, it probably kills them. And it's inexpensive too.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Damn, it wouldn't come until next Friday. My yard will be toast by then. Damn bastards. Lol.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

How long does it take for this type of fertilizer to dissolve into the ground? I laid it down Wednesday night and have water it since then twice. I also noticed clippings I thought I raked well enough have bunched up as you can see in some of the pictures.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The Nitrogen in the 15-15-15 you put down is probably all dissolved and in the soil right now, any other remaining fertilizer you see is probably the P & K in the fertilizer. Occasionally it will take some time for it to breakdown and dissolve.

Most likely the Armadillo's are going after grubs in your lawn. If you want to check to see how bad the population is you can get a bucket of water and add an ounce or two of dishwashing liquid and mix it up and then pour it over a spot where you think it's infested.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> The Nitrogen in the 15-15-15 you put down is probably all dissolved and in the soil right now, any other remaining fertilizer you see is probably the P & K in the fertilizer. Occasionally it will take some time for it to breakdown and dissolve.
> 
> Most likely the Armadillo's are going after grubs in your lawn. If you want to check to see how bad the population is you can get a bucket of water and add an ounce or two of dishwashing liquid and mix it up and then pour it over a spot where you think it's infested.


What does pouring it out on the lawn do for the armadillo?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> What does pouring it out on the lawn do for the armadillo?


Nothing, but the grubs will come to the top so you can see how bad the infestation is (if any).

As for the armadillo, I like mine sprinkled with a little Dillo Dust...


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > What does pouring it out on the lawn do for the armadillo?
> ...


Ok, that makes sense! Y'all are awesome. I saw that bastard lastnight but he escaped into the woods before I could get to him. 
And those ribs looked good. Lol


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Suaverc118 said:
> ...


Do you live in an area where you can shoot it? I had armadillos tearing up my lawn last year around this time as it was newly sodded and was easy pickings for them. One night I looked out into the back yard and spotted one, grabbed my .22 LR and went onto the back patio. It was dark...I could barely make him out, he was moving, and I couldn't see the sites on the rifle at all and had no time to turn any lights on so I took the shot. I didn't hit him, but he made this horrifying screech and ran off faster than I think anything I've ever seen run. Haven't seen them since :lol:

My front yard still shows some damage from them though and would have thought those areas would have filled in by now.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this it?I read rhatbits for ants, but are there some for what we are talking about as well?? Man it destroyed my yard again lastnight. Really bad.
> ...


I just used that Bifenthrin and it is amazing stuff. I actually haven't had to have my pest guy out since I started using it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

MsTin said:


> I just used that Bifenthrin and it is amazing stuff. I actually haven't had to have my pest guy out since I started using it.


It is good stuff. When I read about what it was effective in killing, I actually fired my pest guy. :lol:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I went ahead and bought that stuff for my yard. It will be here Friday. That damn bastard attacked my yard again last night. F!!!

So fellas, after my grass begins to come back, what are my next steps?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Water + fert + mow, mow, mow. Become familiar with the Bermuda Triangle. Once your yard shows signs of recovering from the verticutting and scalping, depending on your frost date, you'll want to put down your PreE. Then it should be pretty easy sailing from there.

But first, get rid of that damn armadillo.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Water + fert + mow, mow, mow. Become familiar with the Bermuda Triangle. Once your yard shows signs of recovering from the verticutting and scalping, depending on your frost date, you'll want to put down your PreE. Then it should be pretty easy sailing from there.
> 
> But first, get rid of that damn armadillo.


Was that Bermuda triangle suppose to link me somewhere?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Water + fert + mow, mow, mow. Become familiar with the Bermuda Triangle. Once your yard shows signs of recovering from the verticutting and scalping, depending on your frost date, you'll want to put down your PreE. Then it should be pretty easy sailing from there.
> ...


It worked for me :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Sorry, my stupid fingers was not hitting it right


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

How long shall I wait to mow the lawn? Until it fills in more? Is there a rule of thumb? I plan on fertilizing again this weekend since it will be 2 weeks. I'll use the same fertilizer but half the bag


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would mow as needed, using the 1/3 rule.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok, some has grown back and is taller, but still have some spots that haven't caught up. So there may be some dirt flying in the wind. I'll take pics tomorrow and post them


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My experience has been that when the canopy is very thin you can actually break the 1/3 rule without ill effect, so do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I may mow tomorrow. I do have some bare spots, but I have enough to mow. Now, should I mulch or bag the clippings? I plan to fertilize again with the same fertilizer, but half the bag.
Also, here is my lawn as of now. I've also noticed some green on the dirt showing in the pictures too


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


>


The bermuda isn't going to do well here - looks like you have some drainage issues in this area?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


This is closer to the house. It's possible that I'm getting too much water right there??


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If it's closer to the house it might be too much shade


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree, whatever is encouraging the algae-looking stuff to grow is likely going to inhibit the Bermuda from growing.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm just going to back off from the watering now and go back to every 4 days.
As far as mowing, should I bag the clippings or let them mulch? I plan on fertilizing again.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Got my first mow in. Mowed it using the first notch which is about 1" I believe from the ground to the blade. First time I mowed that short and didn't scalp the whole thing. There are a few areas that did get a little scalped, so I need to figure out if I should mow closer to 1.5" to get some evenness. I'm pretty happy so far, although there are a couple of spots not filled in yet. Oh, and I didn't mulch, I figured my grass and dirt needed the sunlight. I'm about to fertilize again soon.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Got my first mow in. Mowed it using the first notch which is about 1" I believe from the ground to the blade. First time I mowed that short and didn't scalp the whole thing. There are a few areas that did get a little scalped, so I need to figure out if I should mow closer to 1.5" to get some evenness. I'm pretty happy so far, although there are a couple of spots not filled in yet. Oh, and I didn't mulch, I figured my grass and dirt needed the sunlight. I'm about to fertilize again soon.


Hey, that's looking much better. :thumbup:

To verify the cutting height of your mower, if it's a rotary, park it on a flat surface. Take a tape measure, and measure from the ground to the cutting edge of your mower blade. That'll give you a true measurement of what your cutting height is. Then move your adjustment to the next notch, and measure again so you'll know how much of an adjustment each notch gives you. Personally, I'd start on the highest setting, and then work my way down, recording the height of each notch. Make sure all 4 wheels are on the same notch, front and back. I've seen people have their front wheels on the 3rd notch, and the rear on the 2nd, and wonder why their yard is not cutting evenly, or is scalped.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks. I put out more fertilizer Thursday so I'm hoping another gain. Just sprayed the yard this morning with that Bifen to get rid of bugs and stupid armadillos. Those things are huge and fast!!! I've chased after them and each time they've gotten away. You know they can run up to 30 mph?!!!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

1.5" cut today


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I mean 2". I'm about to go 1.5" now.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Nevermind, I tried a small spot and it look like it got scalped. I'm scared lol! It looks so beautiful at 2" cut. Help me decide!!!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Leave it like it is


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> Leave it like it is


+1. You can lower it next Spring to take it to the next level. :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Appreciate it Spammage. There are still some spots that haven't filled in and that's frustrating, and I don't know if it will or just moving slow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Considering you beat it up pretty badly, you've got great growth so far. Keep in mind, when you verticut, you've got to give the crowns more time to put out runners and enough time to establish another growing point, and another crown. Take a look at the pictures you had taken before you verticut, and did anything to it, to the current state. I'm sure you'll see that there's improvement. Sometimes being out on the lawn daily makes us forget how much progress we've made from when we started.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Considering you beat it up pretty badly, you've got great growth so far. Keep in mind, when you verticut, you've got to give the crowns more time to put out runners and enough time to establish another growing point, and another crown. Take a look at the pictures you had taken before you verticut, and did anything to it, to the current state. I'm sure you'll see that there's improvement. Sometimes being out on the lawn daily makes us forget how much progress we've made from when we started.


True. My only concern now is we've had rain all week and there are spots where the dirt is green, like a mold, because it probably needs more sun. So when it stops raining and it finally drys out, o don't know where to go from there, of the green mold doesn't go away. That area is by the side of the house where it doesn't get a whole lot of sun


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Considering you beat it up pretty badly, you've got great growth so far. Keep in mind, when you verticut, you've got to give the crowns more time to put out runners and enough time to establish another growing point, and another crown. Take a look at the pictures you had taken before you verticut, and did anything to it, to the current state. I'm sure you'll see that there's improvement. Sometimes being out on the lawn daily makes us forget how much progress we've made from when we started.
> ...


It's most likely moss. Iron sulfate will fix that. The only other cure is more sun and less water.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Any kind you or y'all will recommend?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> raldridge2315 said:
> 
> 
> > Suaverc118 said:
> ...


Scott's make one called "Moss Control Granules for Lawns." It contains 17.5% Ferrous Sulfate Monohydrate. I've seen it at Wal=Mart, but I got mine at the county exchange. It will turn the moss black within a day or two. Actually products that contain copper sulfate will do the same thing, but I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey fellas, haven't posted here in a while. Just an update. My yard is coming along really well, just a few spots that are stubborn that are very slow, but it's coming. Oh, and there are spots along the house that are still kinda bare and I'm thinking of eventually just making that a walk way. So here are some pics, including a pic of some brown mounds that look like ants but am not sure, and maybe y'all can help me out.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Might be like what I was experiencing when I put the Mirimichi Green on my lawn, and saw dirt like that. Turned out it was earthworms, and they're still going crazy.

One sure way to find out whether or not it's ants is to poke it with a stick :lol:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Well if it's worms then I need to put out some more bifen


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Well if it's worms then I need to put out some more bifen


Worms are good for the soil. If you aren't having issues with the armadillos, you may not need to put out the bifen. Granted, the bifen will also take out things like ants and roaches, so up to you on that one.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

No issues over the last few weeks, so I'll hold off then.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

So I'm mowing again tomorrow. I put out that pre emergent as well as of Tuesday. What are the next few steps to do between now and when it gets colder, which may be at least another 2 weeks to a month? I still want more lateral growth/fill in less thick spots, in some areas, but not sure what else to do. Thanks


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Should I keep fertilizing and etc???


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

When was the last time you fertilized? And with what?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I fertilized it with lesco 15-15-15 on Sept 21. 2 days ago I put out lesco pre-emerg 5-0-17


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Since it's near the end of the growing season, and the grass is going to start slowing down, then you might have to live with the thinner spots until Spring. What I highly suggest is that you get in on the Spring Group Buy for PGR when I do it in March 2018.

Ware has some pictures of his turf compared to his neighbor's turf in the PGR thread. Here's two pictures of my common bermuda that's growing in my back yard. Top one is treated, bottom is untreated. You can visibly see how much more leaf tissue is on each stem, and the distance between crowns is much shorter. This is going to exponentially increase your turf density, and you'll be surprised with the results. I started seeing results in about 2 weeks, mainly because I didn't have to mow the back yard as much, but when I looked at the areas that were treated compared to untreated areas, it made me a believer in PGR.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes I would like to get in with the group for the pgr. So I think I've kinda given up on the thin areas for now.
So Ck0rn, what should my next steps be for now? My grass has just stopped growing after my last mow. We still have plenty of days of high 80 degree temps


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

By looking at your profile, it just says you're located in Texas, and that's a mighty big state :lol: If memory serves me, you're somewhere near Austin.

I like to use Weather Underground to see trends in historical weather to predict when the seasons are going to change. Here's a historical chart of the weather at this particular station in Austin. Looking at it, the weather last year didn't really start getting into the low 70's - high 60's until November, and there wasn't much rain at all this time last year. Use the calendar's history to tell you what to look for seasonally.

Other than that, keep mowing, get the weeds you can get, then clean your tools. There's always work that can be done in preparation for next season, even if you're not working directly on the lawn. Check out my renovation thread, where I added a flowerbed, and then today added drip irrigation to the whole front.

Don't be afraid to take a day off either. It's not going to go to heck if you do that. You deserve a break, your yard has come a long way since you started working on it! Step back, and admire the work you've done, and what you've accomplished, and your efforts show.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Great info! So I'm done with fertilizing correct?
Also, I've been working on remulching my front bed and all the trees. Man it's tougher than I thought. I have so many roots that were growing out above the ground and in the mulch. For me, at least, takes a few hours to remove those roots and the baby ones, remove all the dirt and mulch, because they put so much. I'll have pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Look into getting some of the biodegradable mulch. One of the first videos that I saw of Pete's from GCI Turf was his video of him planting his raised flower bed. I learned so much by watching this video. I had to use the mulch that was available to me, but when I find a source for the "Soil Enhancer" product that he puts on top of his beds when he is done, then that's what I'll be using here on out. Just keep adding to it every year, and raising the bed. Here's the video.
https://youtu.be/sOZrFAHVlmU


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the video. Can't wait to add on to my yard.
So 8 don't think 8 ever got a definitive answer... Can I still fertilizer after using my 5-0-17 pre emergent and if so which can I use? Example, 10-10-10 or whatever is best. we still have a lot of warmth left and I want to k ow of I can still improve the thickness. I also wonder if I put too much Celsius in certain spots since there is some discoloration in certain areas, not as green.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Being so far south you should be good for some fertilizer. Ideally you should stop Nitrogen about a month before your first frost date. Excess N before dormancy has shown increase in spring dead spot. How many #s of the 5-0-17 did you put down over how many sqft?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have about 5,200 sqft combined and used 3/4 of the bag


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If the bag was a 40# bag like what I get, and you put down 30#, for your yard size you applied .29lb/k. I'm going to point you to this spreadsheet that g-man made. This will help you keep a log of what you've done to your yard. Not all of the tabs are going to be applicable, because you're not going to want to put Tenacity on your bermuda. I've been using this since August to keep track of what I've done, and color-coding it helps out a lot. I can see what was an herbicide, what was fertilizing, and what was amendments (top-dress, lime, gypsum).

If you have any questions, fire away. Let's say your yard in the front is 2,000 ft², and the back is 3,200 ft². On each sheet, you'll put 2.0 and 3.2 respectively in the size of the yard column. Then put in the ratio for the fertilizer, and how many pounds you applied. By magic, your lb/k will show up, and show you how much you applied to that portion of the yard. Helps you out a lot.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I believe the bag was 50 lbs.

That spread sheet is really going to help out. My front with the side yards (corner lot) is bigger than the back yard. Combined front with side is about 3,000 and the back is 2,200.

So if I'm to fertilizer and not use any nitrogen, which would be the best kind to use?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I believe the bag was 50 lbs.
> 
> That spread sheet is really going to help out. My front with the side yards (corner lot) is bigger than the back yard. Combined front with side is about 3,000 and the back is 2,200.
> 
> So if I'm to fertilizer and not use any nitrogen, which would be the best kind to use?


 Nitrogen is your fertilizer. You wouldn't effectively be adding anything but P and K if you left out the nitrogen.

You just need to not put any down 30 days before you could experience your first frost. For here in Atlanta that's roughly safe to assume by Halloween to give up the nitrogen and let the yard go to sleep. Nov could bring some frost late in the month


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

So is the 10-10-10 lesco fertilizer ok to use? It's the same one I used to recover my lawn after verticutting. Or do I need to go less? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Or am I better off using Milo?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Either the Lesco or the Milo will be fine. If you use the Milo, consider adding some potassium. Potassium is a great winterizer. Potash or potassium sulfate will do.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks RR2315!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

How many people here are going to oversees with PRG??? I want to have green all year, but am not sure if I can scalp my lawn again after I verticut it a couple months ago


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

So I got anxious and put out a fertilizer without thinking, because I just wanted to put it out ASAP... Can I still mow it today or should I wait? I've heard that the fert doesn't get sucked into the mower, but wasn't sure if it's bad for other reasons.


----------

